# Whitetail IQ



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I found this on the field & stream site and thought it was pretty interesting. See how you do.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstre ... 71,00.html


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

210 for me, i was doing good til the middle section-Very knowledgable quiz


----------

